# Airtel HD Vs. Tata Sky HD +



## soumya (Apr 7, 2011)

Help me choose between these two, considering the picture quality, sound and everything! Or is there any other alternative which is better?


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 7, 2011)

got  tat sky HD +  recently..  but not installed , will tell u after installing.

IMO taking overall consideration   tata sky HD+ is good..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2011)

Dish TV HD is advertising of giving 30HD channels which in my opinion none of these two is providing...

Check out.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 7, 2011)

All of those, except Nat Geo HD and discovery HD, are upscaled.

TataSky + HD is a good option but the UI is a bit slow and buggy as compared to the previous STB so prepare to get irritated.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> All of those, except Nat Geo HD and discovery HD, are upscaled.



How do you say so?


b/w I like the UI of Videocon D2H very user friendly. Only because of that would prefer it anyday (already experienced Airtel DTH and TATA Sky DTH)


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 7, 2011)

Because i've used it. All the channels are upscaled.

Also, TataSky + HD hasn't been launched in all the cities in India. First contact CC and confirm whether they have launched it in your city if you plan to get a TataSky connection.

PS- TS doesn't have Ten Action and Movies Now till now. Pretty slow channel adoption rate


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2011)

I think TATA Sky is the most reliable among DTH providers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I think TATA Sky is the most reliable among DTH providers.



Isko laga dala toh Life Zhingaalala...


----------



## soumya (Apr 7, 2011)

Many people are saying that the picture quality of standard channels is very bad in Tata Sky and that Airtel is better in terms of picture quality. So why are you guys voting for Tata?


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 8, 2011)

soumya said:


> Many people are saying that the picture quality of standard channels is very bad in Tata Sky and that Airtel is better in terms of picture quality. So why are you guys voting for Tata?



mainly because of good customer service, also it has 600hrs of recording.

previous tata STB may be having problem with picture quality.. but this is newly launched, and still not many are using this. it also depends on the type of TV you are using..


----------



## Joker (Apr 8, 2011)

tbh i think there are people who have had good reviews about everyt dth provider and bad experiences too.

most people face problems such as inavailibility of many channels & this happens with every dth provider. just go for the one which gives u all channels u want.

avoid big tv dth. it is very poor.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Voted for Tata Sky.

I think its best Dth connection in India(maynot be most popular)

Find its Ui simple and easy to use.

Overall, thumbs ub to Tata Sky.

p.s- using since 4 years and havent faced any major problem.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2011)

i would recommend tata sky as well...its reliable...but i have heard the no. of channels are less than others...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

I would say DISH TV would be the most reliable!

Iam using it and has not faced any problem till now.

Dish TV also have more HD channels than the others!


----------



## soumya (Apr 9, 2011)

Only these people are asking me to go for Airtel :-

Airtel HD Vs. Tata Sky HD + - Big TV, Tata Sky, Dish TV India, Airtel Digital TV, Sun DTH on SaveOnDish.com


----------



## himangshu (Apr 9, 2011)

Airtel dont have many HD channels! Choose between Dish TV and Tata Sky. IMO Dish TV is better!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Airtel mostly has upscaled channels.

I reccomend Tata Sky.

offtopic- you may organise voting poll between Ts and dish.



But I think TS is better then dish a little in picture quality. Audio both are almost same.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 9, 2011)

TS and Dish both have same audio and video quality. My uncle have TS and it is the same as Dish TV.


----------



## Dean Winray (Apr 13, 2011)

tata sky is bit costly but have great quality


----------



## mitraark (Apr 13, 2011)

Tata Sky doesnt have Ten Action , No UEFA biag bummer.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

Tata sky HD is the best


----------

